# Market Harborough Coffee Shop?



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi

Does anyone have any recommendation for a decent coffee in Market Harborough ?

I made the mistake last time I went there of looking at trip advisor and had what is probably the most awful coffee I've had in many years there!!

There must be a proper shop there somewhere with someone who knows how to use the kit and buys proper beans !

Any recommendations?

Thanks


----------

